# Please advise - Regulated mod needed



## phanatik (18/2/15)

Hi Forumites,

I haven't posted here in a while, due to telscum and tapatalk issues but I need the awesome members to help me out again (as usual).

I'm looking for advise on a nice regulated mod for day to day vaping. I have an MVP2 but it does not pack the punch I need anymore.
I blame @TylerD Who gifted me with a Panzer mod, custom drilled RDA and fantastic juices.
But I cannot vape a mech all day, as I don't always have time to tinker, am a bit careless at times, and like fiddling with wattage.

Any ideas?

My plan is to pass my MVP and a couple of tanks and juices on to someone in need (PIF).


----------



## Andre (18/2/15)

Consider the iStick 50W with a 4400 mAH battery.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## phanatik (18/2/15)

Andre said:


> Consider the iStick 50W with a 4400 mAH battery.


Thanks Andre,
Have you tried one already?
If so, what were your experiences with it?


----------



## Andre (18/2/15)

phanatik said:


> Thanks Andre,
> Have you tried one already?
> If so, what were your experiences with it?


Nope, but shall be getting one. Check out this thread for more info: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/eleaf-istick-50w-on-the-oscilloscope.t9088/


----------



## Reinhardt (18/2/15)

phanatik said:


> Hi Forumites,
> 
> I haven't posted here in a while, due to telscum and tapatalk issues but I need the awesome members to help me out again (as usual).
> 
> ...


Hi @phanatik hope you good 
I bought the pioneer for you 50watt device and it vapes like a dream! Can fire anything from 0.2-3.0 ohms with 3.0-8.5 volts. It is really more than enough. It fires the hell out of my 3D/Stillare/kayfun and subtank mini. If you want to go cloud chasing with it i would get 150watt+ but for a day to day vape 100%. I use the efest 35A batteries and it lasts a day easy depending on the coils but it does have a usb charging port that works really well 

Got it from Vape King Rosebank for R1450 and I won't look back. My nemisis has just been lying here. Actually thinking of getting rid of it

Hope that helps


----------



## BumbleBee (18/2/15)

Here is my very biased advice, get the iStick 

50W, can fire very low ohm builds, battery is going to last forever on a regular build (over an ohm) and it's compact and very pocket friendly. Oh ya, and it's going to be less than a grand 

I think eciggies has stock already.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## phanatik (18/2/15)

Thanks @Andre @Reinhardt and @BumbleBee for your feedback.
Looks like the iStick is the one.

I really want something that can hit properly to make juices shine.

What tank would you recommend? I'm still using a trident V2 as my primary RDA - maybe i need to upgrade that too?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinhardt (18/2/15)

phanatik said:


> Thanks @Andre @Reinhardt and @BumbleBee for your feedback.
> Looks like the iStick is the one.
> 
> I really want something that can hit properly to make juices shine.
> ...


I would recommend to get the Kangertech subtank mini. It really is an awesome tank. I have 2x drippers and mech mod and i'm not using them anymore. This tank is stellar! Flavor airflow looks, the works. It's brilliant! The only thing I have against the e leaf is you can't replace/remove the battery. I have plenty efest batteries and would hate to see them go to waist IMO but otherwise, awesome mod

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (18/2/15)

phanatik said:


> Thanks @Andre @Reinhardt and @BumbleBee for your feedback.
> Looks like the iStick is the one.
> 
> I really want something that can hit properly to make juices shine.
> ...


If you're looking at tanks I highly recommend the SubTank Mini, it has totally blown me away. The Goblin is also worth looking at if you're into big airflow and dual coil builds.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Necris (18/2/15)

Maybe im getting old,but i love my cana 30w more every time i use it.orchid at 0.7,cana at 25w..mmagic


----------



## John (18/2/15)

I have a Cloupor mini 30w, its a great all-day vape. I really like the size, it is as the name suggests, mini. It also takes 18650 batteries, has USB charging and passthrough. I get 1 - 1 1/2 days off a 35a Efest. Its also well priced at R790.00 over at vapeClub and includes a battery . If you're looking at something with a higher output theres the iStick 50w as many have mentioned and also the Smok M65. If you need higher output still then have a look at the Sigelei 100w.

Best of luck!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (18/2/15)

Necris said:


> Maybe im getting old,but i love my cana 30w more every time i use it.orchid at 0.7,cana at 25w..mmagic


ha! That's exactly the combo I've got going now 

...but only because I don't have the iStick50 yet

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Necris (18/2/15)

BumbleBee said:


> ha! That's exactly the combo I've got going now
> 
> ...but only because I don't have the iStick50 yet
> 
> View attachment 21639


I have a loan zna 50w,cana still wins.
Hardly break the 30w mark
Mine has a dodgy 510 that still needs fixing..but for the R200 i paid for it...unbeatable.

Love that bio mechy ribcage sketch in the background.(or am i blind and its a cross?)
Have some burn scars that are crying for some bio mech tats

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 360twin (18/2/15)

I really love my XPro/Atlantis combo for producing flavour clouds, but am also using a Cloupor mini with a Nautilus at the moment. The quality of the XPro is very good and it has worked faultlessly for the last 2 months at around 24W. It fits my hand nicely and is not too large to pocket.

The Cm is not the same quality but is really tiny, especially compared to the SVD it replaced. I've only had it for a week and am using it at 9.5W with the Nautilus, so don't know yet about any possible melt-down issues. I intend putting a Subtank mini on it soon, so perhaps this may reveal any such faults. Price, size, battery replacement convenience and appearance are all winners in my book.


----------



## Andre (18/2/15)

phanatik said:


> Thanks @Andre @Reinhardt and @BumbleBee for your feedback.
> Looks like the iStick is the one.
> 
> I really want something that can hit properly to make juices shine.
> ...


Great, have just ordered an iStick 50 W for HRH, purely for the 4400 mAH battery - so I do not have to charge the 2200 iStick so often. Also got a Subtank Mini to use on it - have not tried it yet (waiting for the iStick), but made my decision on the many positive views on it in this forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (18/2/15)

4400mah is certainly enticing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## John (18/2/15)

I'm quite surprised nobody has mentioned the DNA40 devices. I havent heard of any available locally but thats definitely very high on my wishlist.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (18/2/15)

John said:


> I'm quite surprised nobody has mentioned the DNA40 devices. I havent heard of any available locally but thats definitely very high on my wishlist.



They're also super expensive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (18/2/15)

Necris said:


> I have a loan zna 50w,cana still wins.
> Hardly break the 30w mark
> Mine has a dodgy 510 that still needs fixing..but for the R200 i paid for it...unbeatable.
> 
> ...


The Cana I have also has a crappy screw type adjuster and has a nasty habit of going to sleep after a minute, it takes 2 seconds to wake it up, so what's happening now is that I've gotten into the habit of clicking the fire button on all my mods as soon as I pick one up (yip, even the mechs). But it does fire up to 50w quite comfortably. It's definitely going to take a back seat when I get my grubby paws on the iStick though.

the drawing you're referring to is a cross with banners wrapped in wings


----------

